# Remington 1100



## LowCountryDuck (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea how much it would cost to refinish an older 1100 12 gauge magnum? It is covered in rust, but shoots, stock is solid but beat up bad, also someone scratched their SS number into the right side of the receiver. 

I don't have any pictures, but I was wondering if this gun is salvageable? It belong to a great uncle and was not taken care of by the person who received it after his death. Anyone have an idea on what it would cost to get it re-blued, the SS number removed and the stock refinished?


----------



## wareagle700 (Mar 25, 2013)

The end result of the refinishing will depend on two things. The depth of the damage to the shotgun and the depth of your wallet. Your best quote will be from a talented gunsmith who can personally see the gun.

I would expect to pay anywhere between $250-$400 for quality work.


----------



## CAL (Mar 25, 2013)

Duck,you could refinish the wood yourself and clean up the rust on the gun with some steel wool and oil. Might be surprised how good it turns out too. I have done several like so.


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the response Wareagle and CAL. As far as the proper functioning of the gun it was basically flawless with minimal damage to the internals. I completely disassembled the gun and did a thorough, normal cleaning, removed a lot of the rust but I was very hesitant about using steel wool to really see what I could get off. What is the best oil and steel wool grade to use when removing rust? I can tell that when I do remove the rust a lot of the bluing will be completely gone in spots on the receiver and barrel. As far as refinishing the stock that I will probably do myself as I have done a few in the past.  

I am very finicky about my guns and they are all in excellent condition for the amount of use that they see so it bothers me a family member let this gun get in this condition. That being said I would be happy just to get 99% of the rust off to prevent further damage to my great uncle’s gun.

I do plan on getting the gun redone in the future so it looks the way it did when my Uncle had it.


----------



## wareagle700 (Mar 26, 2013)

Use the finest grade steel wool you can find and rem oil or some other gun oil. Do it lightly and wipe off to check.


----------



## miles58 (Mar 26, 2013)

0000 steel wool and WD-40 to scrub the rust off.

Dave


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks I will give it a try.


----------



## Nannyman (Mar 27, 2013)

A gunsmith may take the rust off with a bead blaster. Very fine and maybe better than steel wool. I would look into all options before the steel wool. Steel wool may be your ticket but what would it hurt to check first.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 28, 2013)

sent my 1100 bac to remington to get fixed the repair along with the reblueing of the  whole gun was 230  thats shipping to them an getting it bac


----------



## mike bell (Apr 14, 2013)

For light surface rust, #0000 wool and some oil is ok, but steel wool will never get 100% of the rust off if its pitted. The only way to get the rust pits out is to remove the metal untill you reach the bottom of the pits.

Since this is a good working field grade shotgun. I would, ruff sand blast the c rap out of the pits with 80grit aluminum oxide grit.   Then go back over with glass bead to give it the satin sheen. And not worry about the pitting.  If you blast it good you will get the rust out but still have the pits.

Rust pits are a pain in the behind.   Im working on on an old pump 22 gallery gun that has a bunch of pits on the reciever.   got everything cleaned up and when it came out of the bluing tanks it look like crap.  So now I get to spend all day trying to flat sand them out since I have no buffing compound


----------



## one hogman (May 20, 2013)

LowCountryDuck said:


> Does anyone have an idea how much it would cost to refinish an older 1100 12 gauge magnum? It is covered in rust, but shoots, stock is solid but beat up bad, also someone scratched their SS number into the right side of the receiver.
> 
> I don't have any pictures, but I was wondering if this gun is salvageable? It belong to a great uncle and was not taken care of by the person who received it after his death. Anyone have an idea on what it would cost to get it re-blued, the SS number removed and the stock refinished?



Unless you want the original bluing, I recommend getting the shake and spray kit of Duracoat,Flat black finish, it will do two to three guns with this kit,  If it isn't pitted you can take  scothbrite pads and dress it down good, degrease and spray it.If pitted you will need to sand those out to look right. I did an old model 11 I had that was 100 years old, with no bluing left and it looks great. It leaves a very durable finish. I have an old 20 ga 1100 that the bluing is gone and it is next. After spraying I hung them up and didn't handle for 4 to 6 weeks to cure, That makes a Very tough finish.!! You can get the Bake on kit but you have to be careful about damaging internal parts that the heat will affect.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (May 21, 2013)

You can take a lot of rust off with 000 or 0000 steel wool and Kroil. To really get to the bottom of the pits will need an excellent sand blast or polish down beneath them. Whatever finish you want to do, you need to get the rust off. Parkerizing also covers many ugly spots. 

Take it in to your smith and let him look at it.


----------



## Oldstick (May 21, 2013)

Not meaning to hijack this thread but I have a very simillar question on my 1100.

I saw where someone above had theirs repaired and reblued by remington for reasonable cost.

I don't have rust, but the bluing is worn badly on my reciever (I have newer barrel on it). What would a gunsmith typically charge just to reblue the receiver housing if I brought that part in?


----------



## mike bell (May 21, 2013)

Brownells gun shop survey shows $95 to 145 for bead blast.  delux (up to 400 grit) is 140 - 200. Master finish is 275 for a shotgun.    

If I had a FFL and was doing it for a business, Id probly charge about $50 for bluing the receiver just because Id have to log it in to the book, IF I didn't have to polish it.


----------



## jandr1 (May 23, 2013)

Its actually quite fun to take old guns and make them pretty, just do it yourself.


----------



## lonewolf247 (May 29, 2013)

I've done a few guns myself with the re-blue kits and stock re-finish kits.  One of them was a remington 1100 3" mag like you mention. It really came out nice!  It's really hardly not worth it in my book if you have to pay someone to redo it unless you get a exceptional deal.  By the time you pay them, plus the cost of the gun, you could have bought another gun in mint condition.  Just do your best and refinish it yourself!


----------



## mike bell (Jun 5, 2013)

I reblued this yesterday.  sand blast finish so everything matched.


----------

